# Any sticky residue when removing Invisible Defenders skins?



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have mine sitting on my desk now for a while.  

It is a nokey design (covers the keys).  But I have been reluctant to apply it in the event I don't like it and don't want any sticky residue left on my graphite kindle or its keys.  I would be very hesitant to use any solvent to remove sticky residue.

I would imagine this could change in time as the glue is on longer but I guess I won't worry too much in the future.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Not invisible defenders, but I had a lot of sticky residue left on my Kindle from the DecalGirl I removed last night. It had only been on for a month. Not sure if this is common, though.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Does it come off easily by rubbing, like rubber cement?  Or more difficult like some pricing labels where the glue just smears around and needs solvent?


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't really rub too much since I was not too happy at the time... just put another skin over it. But when I did try, it was more like a price tag than rubber cement. It did not leave residue on the back of the Kindle, just the front. I contacted decalgirl and they were great about refunding it, etc., but they had never heard of it happening. Nor have I. That's why I was surprised when I took it off and there was a lot of residue. It was also VERY difficult to take off, like a price tag. Also, the "page" button printed arrows partially came off when I took off the button decal. I have decided that I won't get a invisible defenders nokey skin after this experience with decalgirl. I will continue to use a skin because I'd rather have it protected from scratches than nothing at all, but I won't cover the keys.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the gruesome details.  Sorry about the problems.  I wanted the nokeys because I wanted the LETTERS to show up better when using it at night.  But it may just not be worth the trouble.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

I removed an Invisible Defenders nokey skin from my graphite Kindle a few days ago (the skin appeared a bit "bulky" to me, I didn't like the gaps between the keys and the glossiness bothered me a bit). It left absolutely no residue and did not remove any of the paint from the keys.

If you do decide to remove the skin, make sure to hold the front and back of your Kindle firmly together, as it takes a bit of strength to get the skin off and pulling too hard can cause separation.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

jenny1983 said:


> I removed an Invisible Defenders nokey skin from my graphite Kindle a few days ago. It left absolutely no residue and did not remove any of the paint from the keys.


Thanks for the tip and I'm happy to hear this.

I'll be removing Invisible Defenders skin shortly and was hoping there wouldn't be any problems.


----------



## Phildeeze (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey all. Windex works great for cleaning electronic products and it will not hurt anything. I dont recommend spraying it directly on the kindle, buy a micofiber towel. If the windex isn't strong enough for the adhesive then u can try rubbing alcohol.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

The gloss is part of my concern.

I am thinking of only using the portion that would cover the keyboard and not any other part.  I would also exclude the page turn buttons and 5-way.  The back does not need protection as I have it in an Amazon lighted cover.


----------



## TerryB (Jan 5, 2011)

AHA!  

This was a topic I was greatly interested in hearing about.  I had been seeing so many people getting tired of their skins and taking them off and ordering new ones - wondered if there was stickiness or tackiness. I don't have the invisible defender kind but I did notice my page turner on the right is a little "stiff" and it wasn't before.  I tried moving the skin a little bit but it started bunching and looking chewed so I left it alone.  

I will probably be keeping mine on for a while so I will cross that bridge when I come to it I guess!

So Windex really does fix everything!!  (My Big Fat Greek Wedding)


----------



## pmmom2 (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are afraid that there might be some residue left, gently heat the skin, using your hair dryer.  With this method, you can also reuse the skin, later.  Just keep the paper your skin originally came on.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, I didn't expect to read that someone is experiencing some residue issues.  I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Luke King (Nov 4, 2010)

I'd suggest eucalyptus oil.  I'm not sure if it would damage the kindle, but it's the best thing for removing stickers.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

I removed a Decal Girl skin tonight, and it sure wasn't easy to do.  Came apart in pieces.  And there is some residue.  Well, it wasn't so much residue as faint white lines in places (a form of residue, I suppose).

Thanks for the Windex tip.  I'm replacing the Decal Girl skin with a SkinIt and I hope all will go well with that installation.


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just removed my nokey InvisibleDefender skin (it clashes with the new cover I bought) & my K3 had no residue problems and no lifting of the key markings. It wasn't easy to get the first corner started, but then it came off reasonably easily in one piece, though not reusable.  If I replace the skin, I'll probably go with a matte finish, which means a different brand.


----------



## KimberlyinMN (Dec 30, 2009)

I recently replaced my first nokey (glossy) with a different nokey (matte) and had no residue at all.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

KimberlyinMN said:


> I recently replaced my first nokey (glossy) with a different nokey (matte) and had no residue at all.


Same here.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

valleycat1 said:


> I just removed my nokey InvisibleDefender skin (it clashes with the new cover I bought) & my K3 had no residue problems and no lifting of the key markings. It wasn't easy to get the first corner started, but then it came off reasonably easily in one piece, though not reusable. If I replace the skin, I'll probably go with a matte finish, which means a different brand.


No, it doesn't. Invisible Defenders has a Matte version of their NoKey skins now! I have one on my Kindle. You just have to make sure you search for the Matte ones on Amazon or select the Matte option on their site because the same design has different order numbers in the Matte vs. Glossy.


----------

